

Oreilly.com - eBooks for $5 each - fuzzythinker

http://oreilly.com/store/ebooks-complete.html<p>Add any number of their ebooks on the page, regardless of price, then use coupon MB499 to change the price of each eBook to $5.<p>via http://www.hot-deals.org/
======
macmac
The code is invalid.

~~~
ryduh
I'll second this. I tried to buy Hackers and Painters and the site reported
"We're sorry, but your promotional code was invalid."

